# cyrus-sasl-2.1.23 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 22.



## farooqhussain (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am installing postfix on FreeBSD 7.1 using ports. When I going to install it I saw a error on my FreeBSD machine.


```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix
# make all install clean

===>   postfix-2.6.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.5 - found
===>   postfix-2.6.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.8 - found
===>   postfix-2.6.3,1 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   postfix-2.6.3,1 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>  cyrus-sasl-2.1.23 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
```

Please help you remove this errors.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 1, 2009)

This should be because of an upgrade of libtool. Remember to check /usr/ports/UPDATING before you update since there are some important messages there.

Follow the steps and the problem should be solved:


> 20090802:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15
> AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## farooqhussain (Sep 2, 2009)

I able to resolve this with postfix now when I trying to install apache22 again I receive this message.



```
nxb.com.pk# make install
===>  apache-2.2.13 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

Please let me know how would this resolve.. breifly....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Read the previous post again ... You must update your ports tree and reinstall libtool/libltdl and everything depending on it.


----------



## farooqhussain (Sep 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon

I have update my FreeBSD still the problem is same. Let me know how you want to update my FreeBSD


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 4, 2009)

Dear Sir DutchDaemon,
                     Thank you very much i've successfully upgraded my libtool to 2.2.6a.

Regards,
uNLEASHEDpSYCHO


----------



## farooqhussain (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Man! How you upgrade the port let me know


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just follow the steps in the second post.


----------



## farooqhussain (Sep 7, 2009)

I am able to follow the second post but still receiving error. 


```
myPostfix# portmaster -o devel/libtool22 devel/libtool15
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> The first argument must be a directory in /usr/ports

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

Terminated
myPostfix#
```

When I try to run portupgrade command..


```
myPostfix# portupgrade -o devel/libtool22 devel/libtool15
** Port directory not found: devel/libtool22
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - devel/libtool22 (port directory error)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 7, 2009)

First (of course) make sure you actually have /usr/ports/devel/libtool22.

Then run one of these:

[cmd=]portmaster -o devel/libtool22 libtool-1.5.26[/cmd]
[cmd=]portupgrade -o devel/libtool22 libtool-1.5.26[/cmd]

And in general: use portmaster OR portupgrade. Don't mix these tools. Choose one and stick with it.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 7, 2009)

If you can't cd to /usr/ports/devel/libtool22, update the ports tree with csup or portsnap.


----------



## SpAwN_gUy (Aug 9, 2011)

there is no devel/libtoo22 nor devel/libtld22
BUT there is devel/libtool and devel/libtld

Use

Portmaster:
-----------

[cmd=]portmaster -o devel/libtool devel/libtool15[/cmd]
[cmd=]portmaster -o devel/libltdl devel/libltdl15[/cmd]

Portupgrade:
------------

[cmd=]portupgrade -o devel/libtool libtool-1.5\*[/cmd]
[cmd=]portupgrade -o devel/libltdl libltdl-1.5\*[/cmd]


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

SpAwN_gUy said:
			
		

> there is no devel/libtoo22 nor devel/libtld22
> BUT there is devel/libtoo and devel/libtld


This was already explained in post #2.


----------

